# Breeding Nig. Dwarf buck to Nubian doe



## tinaj (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi there~

We are trying to breed our Nigerian Dwarf buck to our Nubian doe. Do I need to assist? Will he be able to reach her?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Let him do his thing 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Depends on the height difference and how badly the buck wants to breed the doe. Most can get it done without assistance, but some will need help. If this is an important breeding, I personally would help and make sure the buck breeds the doe. You may need to hold the doe on a downhill slope or get a step of some sort for the buck.


----------



## Twilight_Dustbowl (May 14, 2014)

I would like to know the solution to this myself. We have a tiny Nigerian buck that I would like to breed to some of our larger doe's but he can't reach them xD

If all else fails I guess there is AI. Might be something you want to look into if your buck can't reach.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

When I let my friends ND buck stay here I told her it would be fine because there was no way he could reach my boer doe.. And she hated him! He was only about a year old and she was 3 yrs. she beat the pudding out of that little guy! (she was horned and he was not) but he persisted! It took weeks but he eventually threw her into such a strong heat she could not resist him! She would squat and back into him.. I was amazed.. What a transformation from trying to kill him lol! The next day I sent that ND AWAY! It was too late! 5 months later she kidded with trips!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## VillageCreek (Aug 17, 2014)

He'll get it, don't worry. We bred our Nigerian buck to a Saanen doe. 5 months later, out popped a mini sable doeling.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah, my Mini got some of my Boer does. I had some cute, blue eyed mini Boers.


----------

